
Want People to Behave Better? Give Them More Privacy - cheiVia0
https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/the-outsourced-mind/201604/want-people-behave-better-give-them-more-privacy
======
grzm
Interesting article. Though, of the four examples of privacy, I think three
are better described as autonomy or self-direction.

* "privacy within team boundaries" \-- given a problem, allowing teams to independently arrive at a solution without oversight by management

* "privacy in decision-making" \-- seems effectively equivalent to "privacy within team boundaries"

* "privacy about time" \-- allowing teams to manage their own work schedules

The one that appears more related to privacy to me is "privacy limits on
employee data", where some employee performance measurements are provided to
teams to help employees to improve but not to management, those who evaluate
employee performance for salary or position changes.

